# Sichtdevisen



## sayah

Hola:

Tengo que traducir la siguiente frase: Wechselkurs für Sichtdevisen in der Schweiz. Es el título de un texto que estoy leyendo. Lo había traducido como: "Tipo de cambio de la moneda extranjera en Suiza". ¿Sería correcto? El problema lo tengo porque no estoy muy segura de qué significa: "Sichtdevisen"

Gracias a todos

Sayah


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Sayah:

Siento mucho no poder darte una respuesta inteligente y útil, pero sólo he encontrado la palabra - en contextos poco claros para mí - y no he encontrado una explicación del término. 
Sin embargo estoy bastante segura de que no se trata simplemente de 'Devisen'  = 'divisas', sino de un tipo especial de divisas. Así que tu traducción no me parece correcta. 
?Quizás puedas encontrar algo en un texto sobre los diferentes tipos de divisas?

Mucha suerte y saludos.


----------



## spanien

Hola Sayah,

estoy completamente de acuerdo con Muycuriosa. 

Suerte!


----------



## sayah

Hola:

Muchas gracias por su ayuda. Eso haré, iré mirando textos sobre los diferentes tipos de divisas.

Sayah


----------



## tridi

Sichtdevisen significa "Sichteinlagen in Devisen" o igualmente "Devisen auf Sicht".

"Einlage" es dinero que has dado un banco.

Hay "Sichteinlagen" y "Termineinlagen" (Einlagen auf Sicht / Einlagen auf Termin). El banco debe devolver Termineinlagen a un determinado dia (Termin), pero el banco debe devolver Sichteinlagen inmediatemente cuando ellos te ven en el banco (wenn sie dich sehen = "auf Sicht"). Naturalmente hoy hay telefono, fax e internet, no debes ir en el banco personalmente.


----------



## jartesm

Wechselkurs für Sichtdevisen in der Schweiz = Cambios del mercado de divisas al contado en Suiza

¿No será esto?

Joan


----------



## gusfand

Según este hilo "al contado" = "en efectivo"

Por lo tanto "divisas al contado" son divisas ingresadas en una cuenta corriente, o sea "a la vista" (como explicó tridi).

Según este recurso WR "Sichteinlage" = "depósito a la vista".

Así que deduzco "Sichtdevisen" = "devisas a la vista"; y verás que en google te salen muchos resultados


----------



## sayah

Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------

